# MT Sno-Way Missing Light Bar Assembly??



## dcdlexmass (Oct 27, 2008)

Apologies in advance if this is the incorrect post section.

Viewed a 7'-6" Sno-way plow setup off of an early Tacoma.
Believe it to be an early MT series unit (per MT website manuals) but does not have a light bar assembly on it... Nor do the manuals show one.
Did Sno-way ever offer these units without them? ... If not, are there any other options on adding such an aftermarket assembly.
Prefer not to go the cab roof mount route if possible.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes the early three pin series snoway came without the light kit. The MT came from the factory with the light kit included. You could buy the light kit separate (though most dealers included them.)

I will check the availability of the ALC kit and let you know.

Drop and email to [email protected] makes it a little easier to respond:waving:


----------



## dcdlexmass (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Basher .. Info on the kit would be great!
Will drop you an email to address noted.


----------

